# [Q] - Adding a brake booster



## jkard883 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am trying to add a brake booster to my 1968 and can't find any information on how to do this. I always assumed it was fairly stright forward, but just want to make sure. The car came with disc front brakes (according to PHS), but no power brakes for some reason. 

I purchased a brake booster from Ames, and a new master cylinder, but is there anything I need to be aware of? Any "gotchas" to watch out for?

Does anyone have a link to a site that may show the process?

Thanks
Jay


----------

